# They don't like their pellets



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought stock pellets for my boys and they don't seem to really like them  
I mixed them in with the weetbix they were getting and added a ltitle bit of sweeter cereal to encourage them, but they generally pick around it or avoid eating it as much as possible. Granted, they DO eat SOME, but not waffling it down like I expected, and i don't want to start weaning them unless I know they eat lots of this stuff. 
is there anything I can do to help them want to eat it more without spoiling them? Or should I just leave it and find of force them to just eat it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is weetbix? Can that just be used?

You may have to be patient with them eating it better.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Goats are extremely picky eaters. If they don't like something generally they won't eat it. But if you keep trying it , they may develop a taste for it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

weetbix is a cereal-type thing for people, i fed it to them crushed up as babies so they got used to eating something softer than pellets.
I guess I should just persist with making them eat it and have to wait a while longer to wean


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Are these the calf pellets alyssa? Did you ever find a horse muesli? If so i would mix some of that into it, or even just some chaff and flaky bran.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

PiccoloGoat said:


> is there anything I can do to help them want to eat it more without spoiling them? Or should I just leave it and find of force them to just eat it?


I don't mean to rain on your parade, but if they don't like them there isn't much you can do to change that without starving them into submission. I just went through this with a bunch of weaning kids, never did find anything that made them want to eat them. I tried different times of day, putting the pellets out in the mornings as opposed to night time when I normally feed, cutting back on hay to force them to eat them, mixing with other stuff, everything I could think of - they flat out refused to eat them. I finally ended up returning the pellets to the place I bought them and getting different feed.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I told the guy at the feed place that I wanted it for goats and he said that the stock pellets would work well haha. He didn't recommend the calf pellets
I could probably find a horse muesli kind of thing and mix them together 

I wouldn't think anywhere would accept a return for a bag that's already been opened and some used? :shrug: 
I love that "goats will eat anything" myth, haha!


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

My kids ate around the pellets for quite awhile, till about 4 months of age. I just kept putting them out and they finally started eating them, now scarf them down eagerly. I didn't change anything, using Purina Goat Feed. I have noticed that they gradually expand their diet. Start out eating only one or two plants but as the grow add more, maybe grain is the same.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I wouldn't think anywhere would accept a return for a bag that's already been opened and some used? :shrug:


Probably not. The ones I returned were all unopened.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

no no no no no do not listen to the guy at the feed store. all stock feed is no good for goats. go back and get a bag of calf pellets, mix them with sone bran and chaff or mueslie and you'll be right


----------

